# Sweet jesus, these guy breed alot



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Holy sh*t!!! These guys are breeding again, and if I am not mistaken, it's been less than a week. Question being, (1)can I throw this batch in with the ones from last week? I hear not to because of size differance, but, there is not going to be much of a size differance with these guys. Although, I did see the eggs, they look more white or clear, instead of being orange. (2) Should I leave them in there for a few to let the male finish his business?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

are these croc keepers reds?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

In my experience being clear or white they aren't fertilized and aren't gonna make it. But yeah lol they do breed alot! I used to have 2 pairs and I would get a batch from each every 3 days!!! Enjoy it while you can cause they will stop after a while then you'll have to wait for the cycle again.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> are these croc keepers reds?


No, the ones on hold for crockeeper are 4" wild reds.

The ones that bred are a pair I purchased from MasHunter


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I was about to buy a breeding pair....but i heard it was to much work...good luck man


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> I was about to buy a breeding pair....but i heard it was to much work


Maybe for some, but I love money, and have to have lots of it, and this just seems to easy to pass up on the opprotunity to make cash. Personaly, I don't sleep much, and have a severe case of "can't sit still", so this knida fits right into my schedule. Not to mention bringing new life of my most favoritest fishies. lol. It's great to see them change attitude and behavior/habit wise. Pretty neat to watch.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> > I was about to buy a breeding pair....but i heard it was to much work
> 
> 
> Maybe for some, but I love money, and have to have lots of it, and this just seems to easy to pass up on the opprotunity to make cash. Personaly, I don't sleep much, and have a severe case of "can't sit still", so this knida fits right into my schedule. Not to mention bringing new life of my most favoritest fishies. lol. It's great to see them change attitude and behavior/habit wise. Pretty neat to watch.


Well damn man-by the sounds of it-you will do good in this field then-keep ua all updated man!!!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

wheres the pics leasure?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

haven't loaded them yet. System was broke, is it fixed now? I will try and upload.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> I hear not to because of size differance, but, there is not going to be much of a size differance with these guys


One week is a huge difference in development. You will get some from the same batch that are much bigger than the rest and eat the others at a good rate. Add some that are a week younger and they will be food for the bigger guys.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

barbianj said:


> > I hear not to because of size differance, but, there is not going to be much of a size differance with these guys
> 
> 
> One week is a huge difference in development. You will get some from the same batch that are much bigger than the rest and eat the others at a good rate. Add some that are a week younger and they will be food for the bigger guys.


I'm guessing newly-hatched fry are more nutritious than brime shrimp, no?
I'm serious about this. If you you can't handle more than one batch of fry at a time, let them be food for the growing batch.
Why not? They'll just get eaten in the breeding tank anyways.
Not trying to be mean here.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

how many fry tanks do you have set up leasure?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

2, a 10, and a 20 long, and a 55 as soon as croc gets his reds outa here.


----------



## piranha dave (Jan 21, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Holy sh*t!!! These guys are breeding again, and if I am not mistaken, it's been less than a week. Question being, (1)can I throw this batch in with the ones from last week? I hear not to because of size differance, but, there is not going to be much of a size differance with these guys. Although, I did see the eggs, they look more white or clear, instead of being orange. (2) Should I leave them in there for a few to let the male finish his business?


Where are you at in ohio---Im near cleve----let me know---if your close id like to pay you a visit---tks


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Can we all come over?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Haha....I never even seen that he asked to come over. Hilarious!!!

Yes barbianj....you can come over and tell me why still to this day when I have 2 sponges in a 20 long that are rated at 30 gal each and cycled with ammonia in high doses to support high doses of ammonia, why do they still die off in the first night? Actually within hours. not all, but most.

Think I should use both sponges in the 55 gal? More water, ammonia won't be so toxic right, and less problems. Not that ammonia is a problem, but would it help to have a bigger fry tank?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Haha....I never even seen that he asked to come over. Hilarious!!!
> 
> Yes barbianj....you can come over and tell me why still to this day when I have 2 sponges in a 20 long that are rated at 30 gal each and cycled with ammonia in high doses to support high doses of ammonia, why do they still die off in the first night? Actually within hours. not all, but most.
> 
> Think I should use both sponges in the 55 gal? More water, ammonia won't be so toxic right, and less problems. Not that ammonia is a problem, but would it help to have a bigger fry tank?


When do you remove them from the parent tank?eggs or sprouts?When you remove them out of the parent tank make sure the fry tank is empty and use only the water from parent tank.This will rule out any possibilities of temperature shock.Your reds will likely develop a preferred nesting area.Keep this area well vacuumed so when the time comes to remove the eggs you have as little poo as possible.If you are certain the tank is cycled
I dont understand how most die off so fast.They should live for 3-4 days before any significant casualties.When they run out of egg sack and dont take up on eating bbs is when I have noticed the largest death rate.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Man thats cool I've always wanted to get a breeding pair of reds. Maybe one day.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Man thats cool I've always wanted to get a breeding pair of reds. Maybe one day.


haha he makes it sound easy. my reds bred for me, and let me tell you, its alot of work!!!


----------



## piranha dave (Jan 21, 2007)

barbianj said:


> Can we all come over?


In responce to yours and leasures come back to my wanting to stop at his place ---well Im probably the one person that you would have wanted to meet. I bred the reds commercially for 10 yrs and supplied most of ohios wholesalers with them untill I gave it up about 6 yrs ago but decided to get it going again. I had about 20,000 gallons going at that time and also bred discus, angels, oscars, sevrums guppies(for fun). Just about any easy fish that there was a good market for. I had 45 adult reds and four breeding colonies going for a long time. I found this forum by accident and thought I could maybe add alittle bit of what I know to help out alittle but I see you guys really have together. Have fun


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

easy killer.....it was all in fun. just not to often someone asks you to slide over to your place...when you don't know them...ya know. You are more than welcome to come over. nothing special here. but if you want....be my guest. I got a great mix shoal. You would love it. Stick around for a bit......let us in on some of those trade secrets.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow can i barrow those pairs for a week i promise ill give them back haha


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> wow can i barrow those pairs for a week i promise ill give them back haha


hahalololol.....Maybe some day....but not right now...lol

I am posting some pics of the first time raising fry. I have had a few batches....and yeah, now I know what they mean by getting them to breed is the easy part....lol.

Pic of my pair...male in front







pic of some eggs







small fry







more fry







here is a pic of a few just at 1/2". I raised them until they were about 1 1/2" then sold them at just over 2 months old....but dumb me forgot to get pics before I sold them...lol


----------



## pirahnabreeder01 (Oct 4, 2004)

Were at in ohio you live man im from cinncinati i could take some fry of your hands  name your price


----------

